# Digit builds Indias' fastest PC worth 16.6 Lakhs



## The Sorcerer (Jun 8, 2014)

Surprised not to see this over here:
*static.digit.in/default/e25e397f1cb1fcff80a44181157c3f26daf500a6.jpeg​


> It took us several months to get hold of the parts and peripherals, and after assembling everything we needed -- with a sum total of Rs. 16.5 lakh -- behold India's fastest PC built in all its glory. Here’s our Ultimate PC out in the open!





Source: Digit builds India's fastest PC worth Rs 16.5 lakhs Slideshow - Slide 1


Strange though. No benchmarks, only pictures. no RAID SSD setups, or using one of those PCIe SSD cards...tch tch tch. Getting a 4K panel rather than 1440p would have made sense, but 16.5lakh thing? Or is this some SEO thingy!


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 8, 2014)

They should have at least provided the spec sheet along with the price list...


----------



## Flash (Jun 8, 2014)

Holy Mother of PC's? 
Guess the config from the screenshots


----------



## kaz (Jun 8, 2014)

Its there in this month's edition of digit.. SSDs worth 9.9 lakh and 1.12lakh only


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 8, 2014)

kaz said:


> Its there in this month's edition of digit.. SSDs worth 9.9 lakh and 1.12lakh only



Oh, so SSDs consumed bulk of the budget...  
My issue hasn't reached me yet and God knows what tracking no. they give every time ... It doesn't work any single time!!!


----------



## kaz (Jun 8, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> Oh, so SSDs consumed bulk of the budget...
> My issue hasn't reached me yet and God knows what tracking no. they give every time ... It doesn't work any single time!!!



Does it reach through bluedart to you?


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 8, 2014)

Nope... India post...


----------



## kaz (Jun 8, 2014)

Then it wont reach before 10th...Even at my location they used Indian Post because Blue Dart is 6kms away from my home and the dont deliver at my place...I have kept my whole address the same but changed the pincode to that of their office area...Now I collect Digit on 1st of every month from their office 

I do this with online shopping too  Did this at hostel which also was 20kms away from city


----------



## Vyom (Jun 8, 2014)

^ Can't help but to go offtopic eh? 

Here's the spec sheet:

Case: Corsair Obsidian 900D
PSU: Two Antec HCP Platinum series - 2300 Watts together
Cooler: NZXT Kraken X60
Processor: Intel Core i7 4960x Extreme Edition (No Xeon? :/)
RAM : 4 Corsair Dominator Platinum series RAM modules - total of 32GB of RAM at 2133MHz
Mouse: Razer Ouroboros 
Keyboad: Corsair Vengeance K70 Mechanical
Monitor: BenQ BL3200, Res: 2560x1440p 
Glow: LED kits from NZXT and SunbeamTech coupled with Cooler Master Sickle Flow X LED fans

No mentions of SSD's or benchmarks :/
I think complete specs and benchmark is exclusive for magazine. I am waiting for my Anniversary edition to arrive.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 8, 2014)

Vyom said:


> ^ Can't help but to go offtopic eh?
> 
> Here's the spec sheet:
> 
> ...



Well, with no off-topic thread, poor little me is left with no choice!!!   

On-topic though, at that price I expected Xeon, 64 gigs of RAM, 4K display at least... 

No mention about the speakers??? :-/


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 8, 2014)

kaz said:


> Then it wont reach before 10th...Even at my location they used Indian Post because Blue Dart is 6kms away from my home and the dont deliver at my place...I have kept my whole address the same but changed the pincode to that of their office area...Now I collect Digit on 1st of every month from their office
> 
> I do this with online shopping too  Did this at hostel which also was 20kms away from city



Will try that next time!!!  
Blue dart is about 5 kms away from my home too and they don't deliver in my area... 
I had ordered a laptop once and had to go to their office to pick it up... Lol!!!
That thing could come all the way from freaking America to teeny weeny Guwahati on the other side of the world but can't come from that office to my home!!! 
Incredible...


----------



## seamon (Jun 8, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> Well, with no off-topic thread, poor little me is left with no choice!!!
> 
> On-topic though, at that price I expected Xeon, 64 gigs of RAM, 4K display at least...
> 
> No mention about the speakers??? :-/



780Ti quad SLI is overkill for 4k. They should have used 3x4K for surround gaming.


----------



## warfreak (Jun 10, 2014)

Xeon would technically fall under "server"-class so I guess thats why they decided to go with i7. Also the title says "fastest" PC not most expensive pc, so I don't suppose the choice of display matters.
IMO this is a neat job. (Some benchmarks would have been nice though)


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 10, 2014)

warfreak said:


> Xeon would technically fall under "server"-class so I guess thats why they decided to go with i7. Also the title says "*fastes*t" PC *not most expensive* pc, so I don't suppose the choice of display matters.
> IMO this is a neat job. (Some benchmarks would have been nice though)



if they can go quad sli of 780 ti, we would atleast expect a single 4k display. i expected three 4k displays lol


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 10, 2014)

will be lying mostly unused in digit office, total waste of money... can't game at work..your boss will be pissed off.
we have ps3, xbox and gtx cards.. lying unused at office.. i just got the gtx home and put in my pc.


----------



## Raaabo (Jun 10, 2014)

Ah but see, at Digit you CAN game at work  

Yeah PC, not computing machine, or else we'd end up trying to build a supercomputer with multiple Xeons and god knows what else and have to run boring Linux benchmarks no one has heard of... 

They're overclocking right now to try and get even higher scores, plus Computex had us all busy


----------



## seamon (Jun 10, 2014)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> will be lying mostly unused in digit office, total waste of money... can't game at work..your boss will be pissed off.
> we have ps3, xbox and gtx cards.. lying unused at office.. i just got the gtx home and put in my pc.



I think [MENTION=1]Raaabo[/MENTION] is the boss.


----------



## HBK007 (Jun 10, 2014)

seamon said:


> I think  [MENTION=1]Raaabo[/MENTION] is the boss.


Oh yes he is the BOSS.
And I think [MENTION=1]Raaabo[/MENTION] deserves to keep it at his room for some time.


----------



## kaz (Jun 10, 2014)

HBK007 said:


> Oh yes he is the BOSS.
> And I think [MENTION=1]Raaabo[/MENTION] deserves to keep it at his room for some time.



and after that giveaway for one lucky Digit Subscriber....


----------



## Raaabo (Jun 10, 2014)

Err... Yeah... Not happening, no giveaways, its not even staying with us.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 10, 2014)

btw, [MENTION=1]Raaabo[/MENTION] , you could have managed with a better photoshoot with India's fastest PC, IMO. 

didnt see the mag yet, but i hope these pics didnt go in there.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 10, 2014)

I envy digit employees... how many people can say "I'm working on assembling India's Fastest PC these days"!!


----------



## snap (Jun 10, 2014)

Do they get to play games in the office?


----------



## Flash (Jun 10, 2014)

snap said:


> Do they get to play games in the office?


Where do you think the game reviews are coming from?


----------



## snap (Jun 10, 2014)

I only dwell in the forums


----------



## Raaabo (Jun 10, 2014)

We could have managed a lot of things better. 13th anniversary, was crazy! Not just the issue but also our reduced strength online team working on new site... Nightmare!


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 11, 2014)

Get some games, cameras.. stream on Twitch.tv


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 11, 2014)

Hmm...India's fastest PC
so which is the world's fastest?

is it this one 
[YOUTUBE]KphI0kEhZqU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sahiltechgeek (Jun 19, 2014)

its simply great....not just a pc is many more than that #Digit!


----------



## pranjal.3029 (Jun 25, 2014)

I might even replicate the Rig. Arrgh! Why did I shift this month's digit to my Home!!!??

For all those wondering:  *www.digit.in/forum/pc-components-configurations/184909-extreme-gaming-rig-budget-no-bar.html


----------



## pranjal.3029 (Jun 25, 2014)

Raaabo said:


> Err... Yeah... Not happening, no giveaways, its not even staying with us.


Then maybe you guys could help me bringing my rig together with X99 and DDR4?  Though you sure can advice me on the specs in the meantime!  *www.digit.in/forum/pc-components-configurations/184909-extreme-gaming-rig-budget-no-bar.html


----------

